# Concealer - before or after powder foundation?



## anita22 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm interested to know whether those of you who use powder foundation, apply concealer before or after your foundation?

  	Personally I usually apply a light dusting of powder foundation first, followed by concealer, then a light dusting again of powder foundation over the concealer to make sure it's 'set' before I apply blush/bronzer etc. But I'm curious to know what technique works best for you..?


----------



## User38 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would never use any powder (except LM secret powder) in the under eye area... you may not notice it the first time, but within time, the powders absorb any natural oils and ultimately leave you with teeny weeny little lines...


----------



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

I've read your supposed to conceal first, then foundation, then set.

  	But I think you should do what works for you. 

  	I typically conceal, then foundation (although it seems like this process moves the concealer around a bit so sometimes I do put some powder on, I mean why not set the concealer?), then I might reapply concealer if I have a blemish and the finally set with powder.  The only way I can get away with this much powder is because I'm oily....so it does depend on your skin.


----------



## Senoj (Dec 9, 2010)

I like to put on foundation first and then concealer. Depending on the type of foundation I use it can cover all my imperfections, if not I can use concealer afterwards. When I put on foundation first it just helps me to see what I need to conceal instantly.


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 23, 2010)

I always conceal first, whether I'm using powder or liquid foundation. I don't need very heavy coverage and I've just found that it's easier for me to control the coverage and the overall finish if I use foundation after I conceal.


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 26, 2010)

I put my concealer on after foundation but before powder.


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

I have acne prone skin with a lots of scars and discoloration. I do foundation first (if it's liquid) and then concealer. If I'm using powder foundation, then it's the reverse - concealer first followed by powder foundation. I use transparent powder to set everything together and to blend the foundation with the concealer to look seamless.

  	I don't have dark circles though so I wouldn't know about concealing the under eye area (Hah, one of the rare things I escaped from).


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2010)

When using a powder foundation, I conceal first.  When using a liquid, I conceal after then set with powder.  I find if I put concealer on after a powder it will just end up looking cakey.  Also, I really try to limit the amount of concealer.  I only want to take the redness away and not try to totally hide the blemish.  Nothing looks worse than caked on concealer.  It's even more noticeable than a blemish.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got dark circles so I typically conceal first, blending the edges, then follow with powder foundation then set with MAC Fix+...


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 3, 2011)

You should never apply powder before you apply concealer if you're using a liquid or cream because it turns to cake mid process. It makes the most sense to conceal before foundation, since your concealer should be about a shade lighter than your foundation [or in some cases, your concealer is green or purple] and it's going to definitely show if you do that last. It makes the most sense to conceal first and then apply foundation overtop of concealer because it's going to tint your concealer a little to match the rest of your skin. That way underneath your eyes or any other blemishes you have don't stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 14, 2011)

I always apply liquid or powder concealor before powder foundation.


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Jan 19, 2011)

Before and After. If you apply it before your foundation, then retouch up with it after, you will definitely get results. You can use a small to moderate amount both times rather than a modest to heavy amount either before or after application.


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sarah:  do you use the same type of concealer when you apply it after your powder foundation? how do you keep it from becoming cakey?


----------



## User38 (Jan 21, 2011)

rut roh.. I always apply concealer before foundation.

  	any purple, orange, yellow, peach or pink/lilac shades for undereye are usually categorized as correctors not concealers.... and they should be used before any concealer which should be a  lighter and brighter shade than skin tone.

  	putting any type of foundation on top of concealer is sometimes not reccomended because if you use an oil free foundation, you will begin the drying process of the undereye area.  If you use a cream or oil based foundation, you may get it to settle into any fine lines or to glop up. Powder foundation should never be used under the eye area as it will most certainly look cakey or gloppy... or just too exaggerated for the trends in mu today..If you need any brightening there are many brighteners and highliters made especially for the undereye area.

  	putting any powder on top of concealer area can also be drying -- it is actually called a desicant.. and will absorb oils and moisture in the area.. there are few specialized powders for such an area -- LM has one: Secret Brightening powder.. and some of the more expensive lines such as Chanel/YSL/Guerlain/Cle etc have powders which are ok for the undereye area as they are light and contain less talc than the less expensive brands.


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks I do the same!


Senoj said:


> I like to put on foundation first and then concealer. Depending on the type of foundation I use it can cover all my imperfections, if not I can use concealer afterwards. When I put on foundation first it just helps me to see what I need to conceal instantly.


----------

